# Amtrak's Future Plans



## StanJazz (Apr 1, 2021)

Here is a map of what Amtrak wants it's route map to look like.
Amtrak releases map of expanded US rail network it says it can build with $80 billion from Biden's infrastructure plan (msn.com)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 1, 2021)

Being discussed here


----------



## StanJazz (Apr 1, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Being discussed here


I noticed that after I posted.


----------

